# Sticky  NEEDED! Terminator Reviews!!



## Polaris425

If you HAVE them, please post pics/vids/your review here!!

All info will eventually be linked in the "Backs vs Laws" thread, making it the "Backs vs Laws vs Terms - Official Showdown Thread".

Thanks!!


----------



## brutemike

Ok heres what i got from my 29.5s went out rideing and the trails where nothing but mud and i was VERY impressed with them didnt even need 4wheel for hills.They do clean out well with alittle bump from the thumb and i never even had them clog up.I did get to hit a few holes the first one was between 3-4 feet deep (clay like mud) and i went threw in 2wd like it was nothing.Before when i had my zillas 28" i had to use 4wd with some effort to get threw.As for the other nasty hole i didnt make but i dont think anything would but they did paddled for abit then stsrted to dig it was the farthest ive ever seen anyone go.I will post more review on how they float and so on how they do when i can get to another area to ride.As for my review they are a BAD A** tire for the mud and smooth rideing tire for the trails.


----------



## Col_Sanders

This is my first impression of the Terms as I only have 1 ride on them but put them through several different types of terrain. 

They ride very smooth. Smoother than my Zillas are and possibly even smoother than my old 27" Mudlites. A lot of the trails I ride have a couple inches of sand on top of the road and they tend to wander a little on that but did good in deeper sand and on hard pack. 

My buddy has a Grizzly on 29.5s and he is my reference for the comparison against Outlaws......

We hit a few trails and went through all our usual holes with no problem for either one of us. Then I remembered a big hole I wanted to try a couple weeks ago so we made our way over to it. I was the first to drop off into this hole that obviously had not been ridden in a while (apparently most people are smarter than us) and they struggled to pull me through and I had to work it quite a bit. I turned around and watched him walk through fairly easily behind me and I was starting to get disappointed. At the end of this hole was a small hill which I climbed easily and then had to get off the Brute and help him push the Grizz out after a few failed attempts to do it on his own. I thought I'd give her another try since I had broken all the silt loose on that pass and sure enough I drove right back through the hole the same way and this time made it easily with no struggle at all. I also climbed out of the hole again on my own (big wheelie!) and again had to help push the Grizzly out. This mud was just over knee high thick silty slush with a hard slippery bottom. He left soon after this because he kept overheating. The rest of the day I played it safe since my winch is dead and I had no backup. 


In short: They climb out of ruts and holes very well and ride smooth. On sidehills they handle very well and do not slide. I think they are an upgrade from Zillas, but not sure how much of one just yet. I need a little more seat time (and rain!!!) before I can get a really good idea of what they will do. I do recommend not being the first person to go through a hole with them. 

And since I am a pic wh0re:


----------



## Madbrute

28 terminators or 29.5 terminators any opinions


----------



## 03maxpower

29.5 why would you want a smaller tire for the same price unless you dont plan on going deep and bottoming out


----------



## 03maxpower

terminators are a great all around tire and excel in the mud one thing I liked was I tried a hole I couldnt make it through but I was able to back out no problem and while riding with brutemike when he got his I noticed he did the same in a different mudhole/swamp so as long as you dont bottom out you will still be able to get out from my expirience


----------



## Madbrute

Thanks was just wondering looked like terminators where little taller than same laws.


----------



## brute for mud

03maxpower said:


> 29.5 why would you want a smaller tire for the same price unless you dont plan on going deep and bottoming out


because bigger tires weigh more and you tend to break more


----------



## 03maxpower

I guess but if I was scared of breaking something I would either build it bigger or not ride at all


----------



## Madbrute

Just ordered the 29.5 terms. will take pics when I put them on.


----------



## 88rxn/a

so some are kind of comparing them to zillas (well a upgrade) as far as trail riding (smoothness), can you still throw the bike around a bit with the terms? can you power slide when needed/want to?
i love the ability to play on trails when i want and wonder if they react the same as zillas on hard/semi-hard trails?


----------



## 03maxpower

I guess it would depend on how much power you have to break them loose but they grip like crazy so im my opinion no you wouldnt be able to power slide and things like that but as stated before awesome smooth riding tire for the lug size


----------



## Madbrute

Mounted the new terms. look great ride real smooth on hard surface will test this weekend in the mud.


----------



## NMKawierider

I sure like the look of the Terms. I think they would be my tire of choice for the deep stuff.


----------



## brutemike

Madbrute said:


> Mounted the new terms. look great ride real smooth on hard surface will test this weekend in the mud.


 You wont be sorry you got them.:haha: i love these tires but one thing dont punch it on the road they will break loose and it wears on the center lug but soon as i stoped hitting the gas hard on pavement they seemed to stop wearing i was even on the road for 7-10 miles last ride and didnt see any more wear. when i talk about hitting the gas i mean from a dead stop. So guys take them terms out and let them eat.


----------



## LM83

Honestly IMO if your going from backs to terms just for the ride you won't be dissapointed. If your leaving backs for terms because backs dig to much, you will be dissapointed. They dig straight down just like backs. I don't own any, but I have ridden a bike that had them and I didn't like them because they dug down so fast. If you ride in stuff that has a decent bottom to grab they are a great tire. Where I ride there is no bottom. Outlaws seem to be the best around here because they paddle more. Ride wise I was super impressed with the terms. They climb very very good also. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders

FYI There are quite a few guys on the HL forum saying their tires are defective, causing them to leak down and SuperATV is replacing the tires. I have not had the problem yet.


----------



## 03maxpower

Cool ill have to call them I was talking to brutemike the other day about that turns out we both have one tire doing that


----------



## grizz660muddin

same one of mine has been going down took it off and it was leaking around the rim aired it up and still did it but got it to stop after awhile will see how it goes if it leaks again i will have to have it remove and look it over.


----------



## brutemike

03maxpower said:


> Cool ill have to call them I was talking to brutemike the other day about that turns out we both have one tire doing that


I guess we will have to give them a call that is funny we did talk about that the other day remember i said i didnt want to put slim in them.Hope they do good for me like they have done so far.I thought i just had a valve leaking or something in the tire till i talked to u.


----------



## 03maxpower

yeah i thought it was my valve stem til i looked at how good they were figured it was leaking around the bead but yeah ill call them this week and see what they have to say


----------



## Col_Sanders

Do your tires have the same writing on the sidewall as mine? Mine says "DEE VEHICELADEL" instead of SEE VEHICLE LABEL. I just want to know if mine are from the same batch or a later one.


----------



## grizz660muddin

mine do


----------



## brutemike

X3^^^


----------



## brutemike

03maxpower said:


> yeah i thought it was my valve stem til i looked at how good they were figured it was leaking around the bead but yeah ill call them this week and see what they have to say


 I sent tyler an email on saturday so we will see what they have to say.


----------



## 03maxpower

Ill have to look at mine I didnt notice what it said


----------



## Madbrute

Mine does and i just got them a week ago havent leaked as of now.


----------



## brutemike

brutemike said:


> I sent tyler an email on saturday so we will see what they have to say.


 So tyler got back and they are doing good for me.


----------



## grizz660muddin

nice was yours leaking around the bead


----------



## 03maxpower

Dont know where mine is leaking but tyler told me he would also take care of it


----------



## brutemike

grizz660muddin said:


> nice was yours leaking around the bead


 I have no idea i wouldent think because when i had them put on i asked the guys at the tire shop to put that bead sealer on so i have no idea.


----------



## Polaris

Guys how much do these tires cost for a set? and how are they on the axles, the outlaws break lots of axles, do the terms do as bad? or at all?


----------



## Col_Sanders

Tires dont break axles, thumbs do.


----------



## Polaris

Col_Sanders said:


> Tires dont break axles, thumbs do.


yeah but if i got some mud lights on and i go full throttle it wont break any axles so its a little bit of both!


----------



## lilbigtonka

You can break axles with any tire


----------



## brutemike

Col_Sanders said:


> Tires dont break axles, thumbs do.


 I hear that because i broke one a couple of weeks ago (all my fault) :bigeyes:


----------



## 2domn8

I love my terminators, enough Im going to buy another set soon for my wife to run on her teryx. I like the way they work in the mud and on the trail. I have went every where with them I did my 29.5 outlaws. The only time they clogged up was the super thick stuff, but all the guys with outlaws and backs also were. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## JPs300

So far, I'm a lot more impressed with them than I thought I would be. Not enough riding yet to give a full write-up, but they've held their own just fine right beside the 30x9 backs on my buddy's XMR and they ride much smoother.


----------



## SuperATV

check out this thread on the Terminators

TERMINATOR TIRES - REVIEW


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.youtube.com/user/reaper2009rzr#p/u/2/C3aTlN_KorE

^ There's all his video's


----------



## 03maxpower

Happy with mine and I got my replacement thanks rodney mine had pin holes in the side wall that I didnt find til I put slime in them


----------



## JPs300

^ hhhmm. I have one leaking after only two rides. I assumed it was a bead or stem/core leak but I haven't checked it yet. I'll have to go ahead and put it in the dunk tank just in case.


----------



## brutemike

SuperATV said:


> check out this thread on the Terminators
> 
> TERMINATOR TIRES - REVIEW


You should check the email i sent you a while back. I paid 160 a tire and one leaks so i got to put slime in it to stop it so im still waiting on the tire you said you where going to send me that you said you where out of stock months ago.


----------



## brutemike

JPs300 said:


> ^ hhhmm. I have one leaking after only two rides. I assumed it was a bead or stem/core leak but I haven't checked it yet. I'll have to go ahead and put it in the dunk tank just in case.


 Hmmmmm another leaker ............Dontget me wrong i love these tires and service but im still waiting.


----------



## SuperATV

brutemike said:


> Hmmmmm another leaker ............Dontget me wrong i love these tires and service but im still waiting.


Call in and talk to the warranty department. There is only a short window of a couple months were the batch of tires had some issues.


----------



## brutemike

SuperATV said:


> Call in and talk to the warranty department. There is only a short window of a couple months were the batch of tires had some issues.


 Wish i would have been told that before insted of just waiting and spending $ on slime. Thanx and will do.


----------



## 03maxpower

Im sure you have a set from that time frame mike I think we got ours within a month of each other


----------



## Col_Sanders

I got mine right after you brutemike.


----------



## JPs300

SuperATV said:


> Call in and talk to the warranty department. There is only a short window of a couple months were the batch of tires had some issues.


 
Apparently my two right side leakers are part of this as well. Both leak right through the wording on the sidewall. - Will call tomorrow to find out how to handle this.


----------



## 03maxpower

Talk to rodney jps300


----------



## JPs300

Will do, thanks.


----------



## JPs300

Just got a return email from Casey, after sending in the requested pics. They are going to warranty the tires 100%, but they won't have any new ones to send me till Dec 10th(I can keep these until then), and I have to pay the return freight. - Not overly happy about that since the defect is not my fault, but I'll deal with it.


----------



## Col_Sanders

That sucks about having to pay for shipping but at least they are giving you new tires.


----------



## JPs300

yep. Gotta wait till they get their next shipment in in December though, and one won't hold air for more than 2-3hrs.


----------



## JPs300

Ok, so finally got a decent amount of ride time on them in some real mud. - My bike is 1040cc with a roughly 2800 stall clutch set-up, current shift-out around 6k(needs to be closer to 7, different story). This is a TRV(2-seat) t-cat, so not a light bike & I was riding double. 

Mud - They hold their own against laws/backs, but definitely need a bit more wheel speed to do so. Thick mud in 2wd + reverse = not happening. Lug spacing is just too tight for this. Several times I tried to back-up w/o flipping into 4 and the only direction it went was down. I went to 4, walked up & out though. - IMO as long as you have enough wheel speed they will go wherever the others will, but not as quickly/easily. 

Trails/hardpack - No matter what speed, they feel very smooth/stable & hook-up better than the a fore mentioned mud tires. Seemed to climb a tad better as well, likely due to the smoother tread contact. 


Overall I would consider these a *true* "all-terrain" tire. Not necessarily the best at any one thing, but good all-around. - They will likely end-up on my honduh, as I'd like to put the t-cat on the OL2's to optimize it more in the mud.


----------



## mater750

They work awesome in my book, got em on my 06 and gona swap em over to my 2012, will the 2012 fit em without a lift?

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## brutemike

mater750 said:


> They work awesome in my book, got em on my 06 and gona swap em over to my 2012, will the 2012 fit em without a lift?
> 
> Fatboyz Customz Crew


Yes my buddy ran them on his 12 brute all they hit was on turning it would rub the front bash plate but he cut it. Shoot jprzr on here a pm hes the one that ran them.


----------



## mater750

Alright man thanx for the kick back, to me the terms are an all around tire and dig and ease on out the hole just as smooth as silk

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## brutemike

mater750 said:


> Alright man thanx for the kick back, to me the terms are an all around tire and dig and ease on out the hole just as smooth as silk
> 
> Fatboyz Customz Crew


Yes I loved my terms too when I had them but now with the ol2s I'm hooked.


----------



## jprzr

mater750 said:


> They work awesome in my book, got em on my 06 and gona swap em over to my 2012, will the 2012 fit em without a lift?
> 
> Fatboyz Customz Crew


Just like mike said they just rubber the bash plate so I cut it flush can't even tell it was cut and the plastic front bumper rubbed but that's cause it was already bent back.(my fault it was bent) so I cut it off to haha. but my bumper covers it up and u can't see it anyway but other than that they fit good with out the lift by I put my lift back on and still no issues. Here's a pic don't know if u can really tell but I can get better ones tm.









Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## mater750

Looks good to me, so all you done was trim it to the frame under there? Like I told a buddy of mine I dnt mind cutting plastic lol

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## jprzr

Ya just trim it close to the frame follow the line on the plastic and you will be good.Here is couple pics of how I did mine















Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## mater750

Alright man thanx for the tip, thats gona be the 1st thing I do when I get it.

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

Yeah I had to do mine for the 30 backs and cut in the same places but I have stock suspension. Lift is in the future but couldn't fit it in the budget at the moment. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr

It's a smooth ride without the lift but even with the lift it ain't bad. def like having the lift back on dont get hung up as much and can go more places.


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

So any more reviews? Bout to get bigger tires and a buddy has these in stock

im just needing reassurance lol


----------

